# Peacock Bass /Offshore Guides



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

I’m trying to put together a trip with my son to south Florida inthe next couple of months. I’d like to do a day of offshore fishing and a day a canal fishing for peacock bass. Any ideas on guides? We will probably fly into ft Lauderdale.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

@lemaymiami on here..Bob Lemay...could probly help you out or point you in the right direction


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the mention - I am running peacock trips these days -when I'm not down in the salt out of Flamingo or Chokoloskee - but I long ago gave up bluewater fishing. Send me an email request to [email protected] and you'll get a color brochure by return mail.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

There are many many, way to many, offshore guides. The keys would be your best bet for offshore fishing.
Lemay would be a good choice for some freshie variety.
-or- 
Peacock Bass fishing can be done from Shore, and a few guys specialize in this urban assault. There is a guy in Miami that may be one of the best at it.. Hai Troung - SoFlo Ciclids. Hai has access to many private locations that others do not.
-0r-
One of the originals Alan Zaremba, Florida Peacock Fishing, he also wrote a good book about the subject.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Offshore, out of Crandon Park (Key Biscayne), Captain Quinton "Q" Dieterle, _The Cutting Edge. 305.361.9740. Pea's--either Captain Bob LeMay or Captain Alan Zaremba as mentioned above._


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Capt Patrick smith swamptosea.com. Specializes in lake ida exotics (peacocks, clown knife, snakeheads), and the local saltwater inshore.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions fellas.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

I need some 🦚 bass


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Gatorbig said:


> I need some 🦚 bass


Funny thing is now-days its almost easier to find & catch Peacock Bass, and other assorted ciclids, that it is to can LM bass in Dade & Broward counties..


----------



## JT2 (5 mo ago)

BDann said:


> I’m trying to put together a trip with my son to south Florida inthe next couple of months. I’d like to do a day of offshore fishing and a day a canal fishing for peacock bass. Any ideas on guides? We will probably fly into ft Lauderdale.





BDann said:


> I’m trying to put together a trip with my son to south Florida inthe next couple of months. I’d like to do a day of offshore fishing and a day a canal fishing for peacock bass. Any ideas on guides? We will probably fly into ft Lauderdale.


Give Ron Doerr a call At Bite Me Charters. He guides both blue water offshore fishing trips as well as inshore flats and canal trips. For his offshore trips he runs a 32’ Twin Vee and his inshore & canal stuff he runs a Maverick flats boat. He’s the guy and he‘ll put you on the fish.



https://www.captainronbiteme.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Right now the canals are all loaded with water (thanks to our recent hurricane month ..) and will probably stay that way for a while... Currently the canals I fish are loaded with peacocks - and little else - most of the fish are up on the flats or way back in sawgrass areas, leaving the peacocks to have the canals to themselves... As the dry season finally takes hold (for visitors - we only get two seasons down here in south Florida a wet and a dry - each lasting about six months or longer...) and waters recede, the canals are the place where everything ends up (end of February all the way into May...). The fishing can be outstanding then - for everything that swims in freshwater from urban areas all the way out to sawgrass and beyond... Of course that coincides with the time that all our visitors are here - and both salt and fresh areas just get better and better... Choices, choices... If you can, book early since that's the peak time for every inshore guide from here to Key West (and everywhere else in Florida as well...).


----------

